# begonia rex



## yut (Oct 8, 2006)

is begonia rex a good plant for the viv..i picked up a couple variations of this last week and was considering using it ina viv after a thorough washing.

thanks for the help


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I picked a bunch up two years ago and they did not do well for me in vivs. Most of them melted, some just rotted, the others just died.  If you do leaf cuttings they seem to adapt a little better than the whole plant.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

There are many Rex Begonias. Some are huge and not suitable and some are small and well suited. Most like to dry out slightly between waterings while others don't. My experience with most have been planted in the greenhouse and I can say there that they love to be watered. But, I think if it becomes too humid they tend to rot without lots of air movement. One thing for sure is that they tend to root very quickly from leaf cuttings in a terrarium. So, you may want to try to root some in the vivarium as an experiment.

But, if you do plant them in the viv I would make sure they have plenty of light and can dry somewhat. Got pictures or names?


----------



## yut (Oct 8, 2006)

no names or pics at this time lowes just had them labeled as begonia rex. i so need to set up photobucket. they have no flowers but very pretty green with light green and the other with a greenish silver adn then red leaves...i'll try cuttings and see what develops..i'll also try to get pics up...need to mow and walk then ill try for pics...thanks for all the help


----------

